# Basic, Housing and Transport allowance split in Doha



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi all,

As there is no forum for Qatar i am asking a question here on behalf of my brother. He had his 1st interview over skype and the salary the employer mentioned was QAR35,000 as base + housing + transport on top. Would anyone have any idea how much roughly that becomes all inclusive ?

Not sure the percentage split for allowances in Qatar...

Many thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You want this forum

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/other-middle-east-africa/


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Not getting much response in the other forum. I have heard that base salary and housing and transport allowance split in Doha is quite similar to Dubai. Is that right ? If it is can any one let me know whats the split in Dubai ?

Thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

solospy said:


> Not getting much response in the other forum. I have heard that base salary and housing and transport allowance split in Doha is quite similar to Dubai. Is that right ? If it is can any one let me know whats the split in Dubai ?
> 
> Thanks


It will depend on the company but housing seems to be be going down in Qatar.

For our salaried employees on about QAR10,000 a month a married housing allowance is 6,000 which I feel is generous and far more than we pay in Sharjah/Dubai for a similar employee, a single man would get 2,000. We rent a decent three bedroom apartment for about 95,000. If he is single and gets 10,000 a month I would consider that good.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

solospy said:


> Not getting much response in the other forum.


That's because its a smaller forum but expecting a response an hour after you post a question is a bit optimistic.

Its people volunteering their experience, not a Customer Support Desk in a utility.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks. My brother is married with 2 school going kids. Its a famous company with head office in the UK. I would imagine his housing allowance can bge anything between QAR10,000 to QAR15,000 on a QAR35,000 basic..


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

solospy said:


> Thanks. My brother is married with 2 school going kids. Its a famous company with head office in the UK. I would imagine his housing allowance can bge anything between QAR10,000 to QAR15,000 on a QAR35,000 basic..


Make sure he has education covered.


----------

